# seven out of ten



## VicNicSor

A woman in a Youtube video tells a story:
I saw this couple yesterday, it was an obese super-butch lady with this crazy lesbian haircut — it was shaved on the bottom and then it kind of faded into a quaff on top — and she was with this normal-looking pretty handsome but *seven out of ten* fruity guy and their kid.

What does _seven out of ten_ mean here?
Thank you.

edit: is it like, he was not absolutely "fruity" but only 70% so?


----------



## grassy

Wasn't that supposed to indicate how handsome he was? 7 out of 10 would be moderately handsome, I think.


----------



## dojibear

VicNicSor said:


> *seven out of ten* fruity guy



The bold is being used as an adjective modifying "fruity". 

"Seven out of ten" is gambling odds. 7 out of 10 means a 70% probability. So she is saying she thinks he is "probably" fruity (homosexual) but is not sure. If she was "almost sure", she might say 9 out of 10 (90%).


----------



## dojibear

VicNicSor said:


> edit: is it like, he was not absolutely "fruity" but only 70% so?



I just saw this, sorry. Yes, that's the right idea. 

I think the 70% is about "how sure she is", not "how fruity he is". But it could be either one.


----------



## VicNicSor

Thank you!



grassy said:


> Wasn't that supposed to indicate how handsome he was?


From how she makes pauses in the sentence it definitely looks like it modifies "fruity".


----------



## london calling

I  think that she's saying that she's 70% sure he's gay.


----------



## Egmont

Perhaps you could watch the video again, listening carefully for any pauses in this sentence. If there's a pause between "seven out of ten" and "fruity," even a short one, it probably means he rates a 7 on a 10-point handsomeness scale. If there's no pause at all, it probably means there's a 70 percent probability (in the speaker's opinion) that he's gay.


----------



## Trochfa

Hi Vic,

Her commentary sounds "super-judgemental" to me.  

(Just to point out to learners that this is not the kind of language people should try to emulate.

This post will now probably be deleted for being too PC.)


----------



## VicNicSor

Thank you everybody.

She pauses it like this:
_normal-looking,
 pretty handsome but--
 seven out of ten fruity guy
_
(although she sounds like "handsomebut", but it's clear that "but" introduces the next line)



Trochfa said:


> Her commentary sounds "super-judgemental" to me.


She's just describing a type of people she encounters, as she says, very often.


----------



## Cenzontle

For the record:
A "quaff" is the act of enthusiastically taking a drink.
A "coif", pronounced the same, is a hair-do.


----------



## Trochfa

There are descriptions and descriptions. Using "obese", "super-*butch*", "*crazy* *lesbian* haircut", "*normal* looking", "*seven out of ten fruity*" are not things learners should be using. That is my point. I know you know many of the subtleties of the English language but plenty of others do not. Many of these phrases are likely to cause offence, which may work in a video where the speaker is trying to be funny, but in real life they are not the sort of things learners should be going around saying.

I wouldn't use them as a first language speaker.


----------



## VicNicSor

Thank you!, I knew there was something wrong with "quaff"

x-posted


----------



## Trochfa

Perhaps it was the hair of the dog that bit her. 

Hair of the dog - Wikipedia


----------



## VicNicSor

Trochfa said:


> Using "obese", "super-*butch*", "*crazy* *lesbian* haircut", "*normal* looking", "*seven out of ten fruity*" are not things learners should be using.


Yes, as an English learner, I know that those things are not politically-correct (they are not "OK" to say). But then, the speaker is not a BBC announcer either


----------



## ewie

Cenzontle said:


> A "quaff" is the act of enthusiastically taking a drink.
> A "coif", pronounced the same, is a hair-do.


Or maybe she meant _quiff_.


----------



## VicNicSor

ewie said:


> Or maybe she meant _quiff_.


I'm sure she sounded "quaff/coif"..


----------



## ewie

(_Quiff_ came immediately to my mind when I read _quaff_; _coif_ didn't occur to me till post #10)


----------



## london calling

Cenzontle said:


> For the record:
> A "quaff" is the act of enthusiastically taking a drink.
> A "coif", pronounced the same, is a hair-do.


I pronounce them differently .


----------



## ewie

london calling said:


> I pronounce them differently .


Ditto
_quaff _rhymes with _doff_; _coif_ rhymes with ... erm ... oh dear, well, it rhymes with _staff_ in my accent ~ over to you, LC


----------



## 2PieRad

Hi,

I haven't seen the video, but I'd have to agree with #2 here. _7 out of 10 _goes with _pretty handsome._

It's hard for me to imagine any other interpretation.

_[70% sure] that someone is gay.  _How anyone can come up with this percentage of "sureness" is beyond me.  And to express it this way...
_70% sure that someone is [fruity](gay)_.  Who would use _fruity _like that?
_7 out of 10 [sure] that someone is gay. _
He either looks fruity or not. There's no _appearing [a weirdly precise percentage] fruity.  _


----------



## VicNicSor

I would read it like that if it were paused like this:

_normal-looking,
 pretty handsome but seven out of ten,
 fruity guy
_
... and not like I showed in #9
But even then it'd sound awkward to me. Because "handsome" is already modified by "pretty" and it clashes with "7 out of 10" which is not "pretty".


----------



## Andygc

He's pretty handsome = quite good looking.
7 out of 10 fruity = on a sexiness/fanciability score out of 10, he scores 7. Good looks and sex appeal are separate, albeit related, qualities.

I can't understand why anybody might think that it means that he looks like a homosexual, but maybe _fruity_ in BE has a different meaning in AE. Sexuality seems irrelevant to fruitiness - a heterosexual man might score the fruitiness of a woman, while a homosexual man might score the fruitiness of a man.


----------



## VicNicSor

Thank you for the answers.

The source of the OP quote is "Gender Roles & the Myth of Egalitarianism". (the very beginning)


----------



## 2PieRad

So the woman with the lesbian haircut and the fruity man were a couple, with their kid. I'm sticking to my answer. 7 out of 10 refers to his handsomeness.


----------



## Myridon

Andygc said:


> I can't understand why anybody might think that it means that he looks like a homosexual, but maybe _fruity_ in BE has a different meaning in AE.


fruity - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


> 3 informal chiefly Brit erotically stimulating; salacious
> 4 chiefly US Canadian a slang word for homosexual


----------



## Trochfa

I asked for the video title in the deleted post (between posts #6 and #7). It was deleted by the moderator for being an "out of scope request". The problem is there is a conflict in the forum rules which state that sources for quotes have to be given, and yet when I asked for the source of the video my post was deemed to be encouraging people to post details pointing towards videos (which is against forum rules).

And so people have to post details about the source (required by forum rules) of the video (against forum rules) or we then have to ask for that video's source (which is also against forum rules).

Surely a bit of common sense can prevail in that titles, but not links to videos, can be given or requested. Otherwise how on earth can members comment effectively on any question raised concerning a video?

If this is not possible then surely posts 23 and 24 also need to be deleted as well and we'll just have to guess about answers - which is also against forum rules.



[I've no doubt this post will now be deleted - in the obvious interests of maintaining a non-working status quo.]


----------



## VicNicSor

I just should have written the title in the OP, as a source (I can't now edit it). When it's written in a post below the OP, it's considered as "a direction for a video"


----------



## Franshyska

Watching the video (can I say this or is it against the rules, too?) I as well think the '7 out of 10' goes with 'fruity', since then she starts talking about the '_increasingly common coupling between very masculine women and feminine men'. _(I'm assuming that for the youtuber being feminine is related to being gay)


----------



## ewie

Trochfa said:


> I asked for the video title in the deleted post (between posts #6 and #7). It was deleted by the moderator for being an "out of scope request". The problem is there is a conflict in the forum rules which state that sources for quotes have to be given, and yet when I asked for the source of the video my post was deemed to be encouraging people to post details pointing towards videos (which is against forum rules).
> 
> And so people have to post details about the source (required by forum rules) of the video (against forum rules) or we then have to ask for that video's source (which is also against forum rules).
> 
> Surely a bit of common sense can prevail in that titles, but not links to videos, can be given or requested. Otherwise how on earth can members comment effectively on any question raised concerning a video?
> 
> If this is not possible then surely posts 23 and 24 also need to be deleted as well and we'll just have to guess about answers - which is also against forum rules.



(I've now deleted my post (between #22 and #23, as things stand), the contents of which I can't divulge.  But anyway, we can all now assume that Vik provided the title _spontaneously _in post #23 (as things stand).  So any criminality is entirely his.  Sorry about that, Vik)


----------



## VicNicSor

ewie said:


> So any criminality is entirely his. Sorry about that, Vik


On the contrary, I think I'm "clean" now, since it seems I gave a "source", not a "direction for a video link"


----------



## ewie

Franshyska said:


> Watching the video (can I say this or is it against the rules, too?) I as well think the '7 out of 10' goes with 'fruity', since then she starts talking about the '_increasingly common coupling between very masculine women and feminine men'. _(I'm assuming that for the youtuber being feminine is related to being gay)


 I totally agree.
_7 out of 10_ *appears* to mean '7 out of 10 chance he was gay'.


----------



## ewie

VicNicSor said:


> On the contrary, I think I'm "clean" now, since it seems I gave a "source", not a "direction for a video link"


You're right, V ~ you had a lucky escape there

P.S. If you'd given us two or three more sentences of what she said, we might've cleared this up a lot quicker


----------



## Trochfa

And so now, of course, we're all just having to play "silly buggers" by using the euphemism "source" to mean "video", when everyone knows it's a video because the quote in the OP starts: 



VicNicSor said:


> A woman in a *Youtube video tells* a story:


----------



## VicNicSor

Ok, it was my first time when quoting from a YT video I didn't give a full title (I thought it was not needed this time), as I usually do:

_Gender Roles & the Myth of Egalitarianism, video by Blonde in the Belly of the Beast_

So, everyone is safe to mention "video"


----------



## Trochfa

Thanks Vic. 

I'm not having a go at you in any way whatsoever.   I'm frustrated by what appears an overly restrictive and conflicting set of rules in this area relating to video titles. 



VicNicSor said:


> So, everyone is safe to mention "video"


----------



## VicNicSor

Trochfa said:


> I'm frustrated by what appears an overly restrictive and conflicting set of rules in this area relating to video titles.


It's a thin line — you may say it's a "video", but not a "Youtube video" (with a title), in which case it's a "direction"
_
_


----------



## london calling

ewie said:


> Ditto
> _quaff _rhymes with _doff_; _coif_ rhymes with ... erm ... oh dear, well, it rhymes with _staff_ in my accent ~ over to you, LC


Coif rhymes with stuff. Quaff with doff.


----------



## ewie

london calling said:


> Coif rhymes with stuff.



and
coif - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


----------



## Trochfa

VicNicSor said:


> It's a thin line — you may say it's a "video", but not a "Youtube video" (with a title), in which case it's a "direction"


 

That may be the idea, Vic, but the problem is of course that when the OP already makes it clear that the source is a Youtube video any later mention of a title or the word "video" in reference to this makes it clear that it is a Youtube video being discussed. This then makes it clear where it can be found and as such directs to the other site. 

Anyway, that's my spleen vented enough for now.


----------



## VicNicSor

That's why I said "_not a "Youtube video" (with a title)_".

"A Youtube video", as in the OP, is not a direction.

_Gender Roles & the Myth of Egalitarianism, video by Blonde in the Belly of the Beast _— is not a direction either since it doesn't mention "Youtube".

It's not just my guess it's a moderator's guidance I once had


----------



## Trochfa

Thanks, Vic. I know you are doing things correctly and that you always quote a source, where appropriate. 

My point is that perhaps this inflexible and conflicting rule needs to be updated. Life evolves, otherwise, we'd all still be grunting, shrieking and having a severe body hair problem. [Mind you, it would feel much warmer in winter, but we wouldn't be able to type or use computers and we'd have to rewrite all the languages to accommodate all the "uh-uh-uh" and "eeeeeeeeeek" sounds.]


----------



## dojibear

Erebos12345 said:


> So the woman with the lesbian haircut and the fruity man were a couple, with their kid. I'm sticking to my answer. 7 out of 10 refers to his handsomeness.



[1] In AE we would say "He is *a *7 (out of 10)". That would mean he is handome. Without the "*a*" it doesn't mean that. In this quote, "7 out of 10" is an adjective before the word it modifies: "fruity".



VicNicSor said:


> he was with this normal-looking pretty handsome but *seven out of ten* fruity guy



[2] The sentence says he is "pretty handsome *but*". The word "but" implies that what comes after is markedly different from what came before. But "7 out of 10 handsome" and "pretty handsome" mean exactly the same thing. Nobody would put "but" between those meanings.


----------



## Trochfa

I completely agree Doji. 



Franshyska said:


> I as well think the '7 out of 10' goes with 'fruity', since then she starts talking about the '_increasingly common coupling between very masculine women and feminine* men'._


 

(*She actually says "effeminate men")

She is referring back to calling the lady "super-butch" with a "crazy lesbian haircut" (hence the idea of "very masculine women") and the man being "seven out of ten fruity" (hence mentioning "effeminate men").  

Her Youtube description helps to understand things further:
"Conservative millennial dame living in the communist hellscape of Seattle."


----------



## 2PieRad

dojibear said:


> [1] In AE we would say "He is *a *7 (out of 10)". That would mean he is handome. Without the "*a*" it doesn't mean that. In this quote, "7 out of 10" is an adjective before the word it modifies: "fruity".
> 
> 
> 
> [2] The sentence says he is "pretty handsome *but*". The word "but" implies that what comes after is markedly different from what came before. But "7 out of 10 handsome" and "pretty handsome" mean exactly the same thing. Nobody would put "but" between those meanings.



Dropping an article in casual speech is perfectly common in AE. But is it common to say "7 out of 10 fruity?" Has anyone heard this being used before?

Edit: Maybe someone should just ask her what she meant. Errors are expected in a stream-of-consciousness kind of vlog.


----------



## Loob

I think you're not taking into account the title of the source, Erebos:


VicNicSor said:


> _Gender Roles & the Myth of Egalitarianism, video by Blonde in the Belly of the Beast_


----------



## 2PieRad

Mmm yeah. I can see it. But I still think it's a weird way to express that idea. :/


----------



## Franshyska

Trochfa said:


> (*She actually says "effeminate men")


Ah, thank you


----------



## london calling

ewie said:


> and
> coif - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


 I meant I say 'qwuff'.


----------

